# Mead bicycle question



## Mackisl (Jun 23, 2015)

Picked up this bike...not sure of  the year or value....? Rides great...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 23, 2015)

Rides Great! Look like original tires! Wowza! May have had a chain guard. Curious if the saddle top is a troxel and how long the saddle top is.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice front fender is not of that bike looks newer in years. If I'm right which I think i am. Should be flat like the rear. I'd be interested in purchasing  the fender. The bike as a total might bring 400 woman's bikes are not as strong as men's Or parts on it could net you more.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 23, 2015)

I have the correct front fender and bars for that bike.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2015)

The front fender came out in 1917. But I think it's newer than the frame, and back fender.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 23, 2015)

Show us more.  Does it have its head badge? Decals? Does the paint seem original?


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 23, 2015)

*similar model at Copake auction*

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...&keyword=mead&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En

Been looking for a frame set with crank and sprocket for a long enough that I forgot.

make your money on the wheels, fenders and seat.

Please keep the carcass together. PM sent.

I just noticed the rear fender is a ladies too.


----------



## Mackisl (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Mackisl (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## dave the wave (Jun 24, 2015)

you have some nice parts on that bike lets ad up the value of those shall we? front fender $300-$400,tires$300,seat $200,bars and stem $200,rims $200,the rest $200.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2015)

Double post sorry


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2015)

More like 200 300 on fender 150 seat 150 bars grips 50 rims 100 150. Tires 150red150?white, fork 60 frame 60 crank 40  misc. rest 100


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 24, 2015)

and i agree.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 24, 2015)

The power of more pictures!  Missing head badge, but looks like legitimate original paint.  Bars and stem are definitely incorrect add ons.  Cool stuff.  Sent you a PM


----------



## Mackisl (Jun 25, 2015)

I am so glad I found this site and everyone has been very helpful.  I have received messages inquiring about practically every part on the bike....!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2015)

somebody will want that rear tire and wheel. Never seen a mead tire, and never seen that wheel with plating that good!!!!!!!


----------

